# Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

Dann wollen wir mal mit dem 2.Teil weitermachen:
Wohl mit das populärste Fischen in Japan ist auf Sea Bass,ähnlich wie bei uns das Dorschangeln.
Zuerst möchte ich Euch das Boot zeigen:







Mit diesem Boot sollte es hinaus zu den Sea Bass gehen.
Dies war eine Charter Tour,Preis 10.000 Yen = 75 Euro pro Mann.
Unser Guide war und ist,wie ich später erfuhr,mehrfacher Bass Champion in den USA und mehrfacher Rekordhalter in der IGFA, Mr.Tokunaga.




Der andere Japaner an Bord,Mr.Hamanaka ist mehrfacher Sea Bass Champion in Japan und der dritte im Bunde war ein junger Rumäne,ebenfalls mehrfacher 
Champion in Japan,nicht zuvergessen der vierte,mich,ein kleiner Deutscher.




Die Tour konnte beginnen:




Die Fahrt dauerte 2 Stunden,Startzeit 14:00,wobei zwischendurch verschieden Ziele schon mal durch Testfischen erkundet wurden.




Einer der Köder und die dazu passende Rolle:









Das eigentliche Ziel der Tour war eine Plattform mitten in Tokio Bay worauf die Belüftungsschächte für die darunterliegende Tunnelautobahn sind.
Wie nicht anders zu erwarten konnte ich mit meinem Gerät keinen dieser Fische überlisten,aber es gelang, unter anderem Radu.




Trotzdem wechsel auf Japanisches Gerät konnte ich keinen fangen,hatte aber etliche Bisse,welche ich Neuling leider nicht verwerten konnte. 
Schon sind Stunden ins Land gegangen und wir begannen mit dem Nachtangeln.Mittlerweile 20:00 Uhr fuhren wir zurück in Richtung Hafen.
Wir machten einige Stops im Überseehafen,wobei die kleineren der Sea Bass Familie an den Haken gingen.
Leider auch hier kein Erfolg für Mich,das sollte sich aber bald ändern.
Wer einmal direkt an der Bordwand eines Containerschiffes gefischt hat,was Fun pur ist.
Nach dem Überseehafen fuhren wir in den Ölhafen.
An einer Einfahrt fanden wir eine kleine Treppe,welche beleuchtet und wo die Kleinfische nur so umherspritzten.
Sea Bass !!! Sea Bass !!!
Also diesmal die japanische Variante,mit einem mini Rappala von 4cm in rot-weiß.
Und es sollte diesmal klappen,zwar keine Riesen,aber immerhin habe ich unser
Land,wie ich finde,würdig vertreten,seht selbst:









Alles in allem war es eine erfahrungsreiche Tour.
Der Sea Bass ist ein wahrer Kämpfer,er geht ab wie eine Rakete und kann nur durch strammes Einholen in den Käscher gelangen.
Gefischt wird mit:
Rute : 6-30 lbs
Rolle: Multi oder Stationär mit extrem hoher Übersetzung
Hauptschnur: Geflochtene von 6-20 lbs,alle 10 meter verschieden gefärbt
Vorfach: Schockleader,Mono,von 20-80lbs,über Knoten verbunden
Dann folgt der Einhänger ohne Kugellager und dann der Köder,das wars.
Das tragen von automatischen Rettungswesten ist in Japan auf See pflicht.
Wird einer ohne erwischt,drohen Geldbußen und sogar Gefängnis.
So nun viel Spaß beim Lesen,die nächsten Teile folgen.

Der STF


----------



## schlot (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

#6 Danke für den Bericht aus Japan!
 :q hättest dir auch einen Sea Bass in deiner Gewichtsklasse suchen können
da wär die Post dann so richtig abgegangen!  :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

Werde nächstes Jahr wieder rüberfliegen,weiß ja jetzt worauf ich achten muß und das ich mein Zeuges lieber dort kaufe.
Dann werde die Fische auch etwas größer sein.

Der STF


----------



## havkat (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

Seabass!

Geil! Erinnern büschn an Wolfsbarsche.

NEID!!


----------



## Lotte (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

moin-moin,

 ein fettes petri zu deinem seabass!!! wenn man sieht was die champions gefangen haben sind deine doch mit sicherheit auch nicht schlecht!!!

 und weiter geht es doch hoffentlich mit deinen berichten, oder???? der fischmarkt war doch auch im angebot, oder???? freue mich schon!!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

|good: einfach nur super  |good:


----------



## jole (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

#r wirklich ich verschlinge nur so deine bilder und komentare 

danke 

jole


----------



## Alf Stone (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

Hast du die Köderfische für die Profis gefangen? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Karstein (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

Hoy Martin,

ist ja genauso klasse geschrieben wie beim Stammtisch vorgetragen - thanx a lot!

(muss jetzt weiterlesen, schnell ab zum nächsten Thread)


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

Kleine,böser,alter Mann,was heckst du denn diesmal aus ????????


Der STF


----------



## Rausreißer (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 2 ( Sea Bass Fischen )*

Echt klasse gute Pics und 
ein feiner Ehrlicher Bericht.

Wenn ich mir das Gerät so ansehe: also Hut ab! #6 

Schreib mal weiter... :k 
und kümmer Dich nicht um Karsten  

R.R. #h


----------

